# Carne Guisada



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

This a recipe I found a while back. Very easy, & Muy Sabroso !

Carne Guisada

Ingredients:

2 pounds beef top sirloin steak, cut into 1-inch chunks 
4 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
1/2 large white onion, chopped 
3 garlic cloves minced
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
2 teaspoons Comino
1 medium tomato, chopped 
1/4 cup chopped cilantro leaves 
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded, and chopped
2 cups beef broth
1/2 teaspoon Mexican oregano (regular is fine)
1/2 teaspoon paprika
1 teaspoon chili powder
1/2 teaspoon salt

Directions:

Dredge the cubed meat in flour, coating well. In a heavy, deep-sided skillet or Dutch oven, add the oil and heat over medium heat. Add the cubed meat and brown thoroughly, stirring often.

Once the meat is browned, add the spices and vegetables and saute for 3 to 4 minutes. Add beef broth, bring to a boil and then reduce heat to a very low simmer, cover, and cook for 1 1/2 hours, or until the beef is tender and the mixture has cooked down to a thick sauce. Stir every 20 minutes. Enjoy!


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, Bo. We'll have to give it a try soon, it's one of the boss' favorites.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Made a batch of this with Venison round steak today. Excellent! Only difference was I used a twice as much chili powder as the recipe called for.

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Got a much easier recipe that I have used for years.

Bone out and cube 3-4 lbs of meat. Chop up 1 large onion, 1 bell pepper. Put it all in a crock pot, add 1 can of Rotel, 3 tablespoons chili powder, 1 tbsp of Cumin, salt and black pepper to taste. Crock it for 8 hrs, add 1\2 cup water with 4 tbsp of flour mixed together about 30 min before serving to thicken gravy mixture.

Slice up avacado, heat tortillas, and a pot of beans to go with it.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yup Bo, you got it!


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

On the menu for this week..makin me hungry.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

reelbusy said:


> Made a batch of this with Venison round steak today. Excellent! Only difference was I used a twice as much chili powder as the recipe called for.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe!


I do this with probably 80% of the deer "steaks" we keep in the freezer. Easy to make and good stuff. Only thing I add is a couple of seeded chopped tomatoes.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

Made this today. 1/2 2015 Deer Backstrap and 1/2 Round steak. Mucho Bueno! Thanks



Bocephus said:


> This a recipe I found a while back. Very easy, & Muy Sabroso !
> 
> Carne Guisada
> 
> ...


----------



## Tfbtomcat (Jul 24, 2017)

Wow, **** good! Thanks for the recipe


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Fiesta brand seasoning Makes a ( Carne Guisada ) use recipion back...its Outstanding


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Out of curiosity, I made it with a pork butt. Came out great! You just have to watch the tenderness of the pork, or you'll end up with pull pork.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

cva34 said:


> Fiesta brand seasoning Makes a ( Carne Guisada ) use recipion back...its Outstanding


Yep, great, quick & easy!

Yours sounds great as well Bo!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

*It's what's for breakfast*

Started cleaning freezer out to get ready for some fresh deer meat. Made with whitetail and fallow. Turned out pretty **** good. Used the slow cooker recipe above. Will do Bo's recipe next time.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

*4 Pounds of chuck, round beef or sirloin, cut into 1-inch cubes *
* 
6 Tablespoons oil *
* 
1 Medium onion, diced *
* 
3 Cloves of garlic, minced *
* 
3 Fresh tomatoes, diced *
* 
3 Jalapeno peppers, deveined & diced *
* 
2 Serrano peppers, deveined & diced *
* 
1 Tablespoon cumin *
* 
2 Teaspoons chili powder *
* 
1 Teaspoon oregano *
* 
2 Bay leaves *
* 
3 Cups of beef broth *
* 
12 oz. Bottle of dark Mexican beer (***** Modelo) *
* 
1-3 Tablespoons of flour (depends on how thick you like your gravy)*
​In a large pot or a Dutch oven, brown the beef on medium high heat in 2 tablespoons of the oil (per batch), I usually have to do this in 2 batches.

Remove beef from pot, add the final 2 tablespoons of oil & cook on medium heat the onions & chiles for about 10 minutes or until the onions are translucent. Add the garlic & cook for another minute.

Throw in the browned beef, add the spices, beef broth, tomatoes & beer, mixing everything really well. Turn up the heat to high, bring the stew to a boil & then turn heat down to low. You want to simmer everything for about 4 hours, stirring occasionally. At this point, check the meat for tenderness.

If the meat is done to your liking, it is time to add the flour to thicken the gravy. Take out a cup of the cooking liquid, stir into it a 1 to 3 tablespoons of flour, then incorporate this back into the stew. Stir until gravy has thickened.

Serve with some steamed or toasted rice & some pinto beans, along with homemade flour tortillas.

Enjoy!!!

NOTE: You can also add some diced carrots and/or potatoes if desired at the 3 hour mark, although that is strictly a personal choice... I've done this variation & both versions are good.


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

